# bassmaster classic-t.v. coverage help



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

well, i went to the bassmaster classic this past weekend in pittsburgh and it was great. i wanted to tape all the t.v. coverage(15.5 hrs.) that was on espn and espn2. anyhow, one of my vcr's malfunctioned and i didn't get the sunday coverage on espn2 from 7am to 1pm. did anybody tape this block and can you help a bass brother out with a copy??


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Why on earth would you want coverage of that? I thought it was a lousy tournament with all those pros struggling to catch a dink bass. 

CG


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought it was an awesome place for a tournament, take the good fishing with the bad brother


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i heard from a friend that went that it was one of the smallist classics of several that he has went to.. if thats the case then the pros really pumped it up to be bigger than it was on tv? seams like bass has really been on a slide since ray scott left. does anyone know why george cochran didnt take his chair at the beginning of the last day? they said he wasnt even in the building? i think bass should go back to thier roots and regroup or they will be in thier finall years with compition like flw now out there.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a good friend that does reporting for the classic and he has no reason to lie to me, he said that it was the best one he seen.He has been to 17 classics and have no reason not to believe him. On the Bass Fishing Hompage there were alout of good things said about the attendance.


Mark


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll second that, this was my 3rd classic in a row and this was by far the liveliest, most crowded show and biggest turnout at weigh-ins in 3 years. The venue in downtown pittsburgh was pretty sweet with the convention center on the water, ramps not far away, and hotel and eating right next door and mellon arena within walking distance. Aside of the small weights weighed in the classic went well this year.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The crowd was lame...have heard more noise for highschool b-ball games.
No where near the energy that the southern classics have had. 
I agree that BASS has seen its better days.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

My guess why cochran didn't show was because the annoucer called George out and said he heard he was fishing to close to Mize and has been known to do it before but he was really a 1/4 mile from him! Heck Martens and KVD fished the same bridge at the same time!! I thought the classic was awesome, the crowds were huge. It really turned the burgh upside down.


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

well, crittergetter i was there in the background on national t.v., how many times can you say you've been on national television. it was the first and probably only classic that i'll ever attend and i'd like a record of it. it was great to meet(and get pictures with) all the pros, byron velvick,mary, zona and kumar. there were so many bass fishing greats there, all in one place. i had a great time and it was exciting to be there in person regardless of the poor fishing. 
as far as b.a.s.s. is concern. i think you guys are wrong and haven't been following it that closely apparently. i'll admit that when helen seviers took over and ray scott left it started going downhill. but, now that espn owns b.a.s.s. they'll take it to a new level. they've already annouced sweeping changes for next year. more tourneys(15), better timing, better lakes and better coverage. they want to grow the sport and make it comparable to nascar. i don't know if that will be a good thing for you and me
(increased popularity) in the long run, but that's were it's headed. i do enjoy "bass saturdays" on espn2 from 7am to 11am.


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

oh yeah, as far as george cochran is concern it could have had something to do with the fact that he's leaving b.a.s.s. and will only fish the flw tour next year, plus the run in with mize.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

The classic was an awesome experience for a first timer. Meeting Ray Scott and IKE was probably a once in a lifetime experience. As far as the weights concerned, it was nice to see the pros bring in weights like our own tourneys here in Ohio. Next time I get skunked at O'shitessey, I won't feel so bad. Oh, and they were turning people away at the doors about half way through the weigh in on Sunday so I think the turnout was O.K.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just heard on a Pittsburgh news channel that B.A.S.S will most likely schedule a tournament on the 3 rivers for the 2007 season because the past classic in Pittsburgh turned out the LARGEST CROWD EVER for a B.A.S.S event!! and some people said the crowds were lame!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't we all just get along? I think it would of been awesome to go to it... I just didn't plan ahead.... so I didn't make it... No matter how good something is.. Someone will give negative feed back on it. Just can't please everyone...

Drop Shot.... You might e-mail ESPN and see if you can buy a copy of it.... I'm sure you could. I don't blame you for wanting a copy either....

GarryS


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

WHOA NELLIE! I SURE HAD FUN OVER THERE SAT AND SUNDAY. Ray Scott said it was the 1st sell out he'd seen, but I wasn't sure if he was being nice. I was excited about the low weights. Lotta guys a keeper or two or a bigun from winning. It was Crazy.


----------

